# Arts and Crafts Thread



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The Internet has allowed us to access more tutorials.what have you learned. My goal is a bouquet of paper rose made of book pages. 
My first one made of newspaper 








My second one made of a book I paid a quarter at the library








Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Those are lovely!  Where did you find the tutorial?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Ohh that's so neat! I recently re-learned how to knit, using videos on the internet (I learned the basics when I was 3, but forgot them since then). I made a creeper for my fiance (Minecraft monster):










Aaaand then it replaced me:










Right now, I'm looking up tutorials on how to build something to organize jewelery, but there are a ton of methods and it's hard to decide.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> Those are lovely! Where did you find the tutorial?


I found it wondering about StumbleUpon on my fire. Here is the site.
 [URL=http://www.100layercake]http://www.100layercake.com/blog/2011/07/22/diy-storybook-paper-roses/[/url]

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I've been feeling really artsy lately. First I bought a bunch of oil paints and brushes (spent like $300) to try to take up painting again. I used to paint with acrylics... sadly I haven't done anything except one very weak attempt at a fast landscape that irked me enough to put the stuff away again. It's just so messy and I'm not sure stretched canvas is really for me, I'll have to get one on a board and try that out.

More successful, however, has been my wire-wrap jewelry and bath bombs. I also made some soap the other day, but I used a melt in your microwave base that you add dye and scent to, so it was kind of cheating. My next goal, once I have the money to invest in it, is stained glass.

Here's a piece I'm proudest of with the wire-wrapping. I did a fun cross in silver and a cabochon I was proud of, but sent them to a friend as a birthday gift without getting photos.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My last project pre roses was 1000 origami stars for my mothers birthday it is supposed to bring the person it is given to a wish. I have the photo on my phone will post as soon as I get home. My phone is about to die and I am sitting at Starbucks where its like blind date glore tonight. Doing some writing research.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I want to see the 1000 origami stars!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

This is the stars made from scrap book paper in a gallon sized bag. 








This is that had it decorated and placed them in. It reads "Star light start bright first start I see tonight. I wish I may I wish I might have the wish I wish tonight"








The funny part was hiding the reason I was making it from mom. She asked why I was making so many. I asked her why she had to know and ran off rambling about trust. The look on her face was classic. I think she thought I lost it. I was working two jobs and school say the time and was edge at the time
Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Jessy said:


> Right now, I'm looking up tutorials on how to build something to organize jewelery, but there are a ton of methods and it's hard to decide.


I would love to have something for my jewelry. I have something for the earrings, but the rest is mostly in ziplock bags in a dresser drawer!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Loved the stars! So pretty! Are they difficult to make?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

no they are really easy. I looked up a youtube video to learn it.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I've gotten back into cross-stitching. My completed projects so far

http://pinterest.com/harmakhet/my-cross-stitch-projects/


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> I've gotten back into cross-stitching. My completed projects so far
> 
> http://pinterest.com/harmakhet/my-cross-stitch-projects/


Love your Magical Night on Linen!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> no they are really easy. I looked up a youtube video to learn it.


Would you be so nice to share the video?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I will look it up. Will post it last I am at work now. 
Here its the progress of my paper bouquet. I need about four more to full it out 









Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

The bouquet looks nice already.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Here is the url for the origami stars I made. I used 11/12 by 0.5 strips of outside cut from thinner scarp book paper. You can buy paper already cut from Asian stationary stores. I go to Asian stores in China town sometimes

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks! Just watched the tutorial and it seems so much fun  I'm going to try to make some stars. I just got an idea to mix and match them with beads to make a necklace...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

momilp said:


> Love your Magical Night on Linen!


Thanks. I bought a book of Halloween patterns just to get that one. 



Vegas_Asian said:


> I will look it up. Will post it last I am at work now.
> Here its the progress of my paper bouquet. I need about four more to full it out


Love them. My local library has done this as fundraisers. Happy to see books that can't be sold be used for something. I should give this a try too...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

momilp said:


> Thanks! Just watched the tutorial and it seems so much fun  I'm going to try to make some stars. I just got an idea to mix and match them with beads to make a necklace...


if you have a paper trimmer like below helps making the strips much quicker. I have a cheap one from walmart abou 12, but it measures only 3 in. the 20 dollar one had an extention that goes to 12in


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a paper trimmer; I'm not sure about the measure... I'll report later


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


Your stars are great! Thank you for posting the link to the video. My daughters will have fun making these!


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

These are awesome projects!  I love it!  

I'm not sure if it's really artsy but it is kind of crafty, and I'll post pics when I have a good one: I just made a dress dummy from duct tape...She got a little misshapen, but will hopefully be usable regardless.  I named her Carmen


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My next project is turning the lip stick case below into a like sewing kit. I just need to find bobbin or beads to make into bobbin that will fit into the case.


















Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

VA, you can get empty bobbins in the sewing section of Walmart, JoAnn's, or any quilt store in your area..I KNOW Las Vegas has some Quilt shops, I have visited them a few times.


        Christmas Goose Quilt Shop
        (702) 977-1158
        2988 S Durango Dr Ste 109
        Las Vegas
      
        Nancy's Quilt Shop
        (702) 839-2779
        3290 N Buffalo Dr Ste 120
        Las Vegas
        
        Sew Creative Quilting
        (702) 739-3473
        5833 Fine Lace St
        Las Vegas

        Qbeez Machine Quilting
        (702) 592-4554
        2614 Redwood St
        Las Vegas

        Fabric Boutique
        (702) 878-0068
        4465 W Charleston Blvd
        Las Vegas


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I ended up screwing in a bunch of cup hooks to the bottom of a shelf to hang my necklaces. So simple, but it works well!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I totally forgot about this thread. I did make the lip stick case into a sewing kit. I don't know which bag it is in mlw though. I just recently got back in making paper roses. Here are some recent photos.

























Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Ooh, those are really pretty! I'm planning to get crafty later today...I'll post pictures when I do.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, the project turned out to be a lot larger than I expected. I'm getting married in a week and a half, so I figured I should make some favors for the guests. I decided on coasters, using this tutorial.

I ended up making 100 total, but there were some incidents along the way and some of them didn't turn out (I initially sprayed them outside, then after a few hours, had to stack them up and bring them inside. A few of them weren't quite dry yet, so the felt underneath stuck to the tops of them and they have fuzzy blue marks now.  Fortunately, I had quite a few extra, so I'll just toss those ones out. No big deal.

Here are a few pictures of how they turned out. They're taken with a camera phone in the basement, so not the best pictures, but you can get the general idea.

The scope of the project (there are actually a few others not pictured):









A few of my favorites:


















The whole thing cost about $50 total, so that's around $0.50 per coaster. I'm hoping we have some leftover so I can keep some of them!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Great guest favors! Instead of tossing the ones with traces of felt stuck to the top, keep them to use under pots or other items where a felted base might be needed. Also, if this occurred after multiple coats of ModPodge, it may be possible to lightly sand the tops to remove the felt traces and then refinish the tops.

I also often use ceramic tiles as temporary weights or small work surfaces while crafting. The coasters that did not turn out perfectly could be used for that as well.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Smart thinking! I'll try that. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## brooksjones (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm so glad somebody bumped this thread--was afraid to go digging into the 'Not Quite Kindle' netherworld!

I'm a craft nut--always happy to try a new one. Lately I've been looking for duct tape ideas because my 7-year-old daughter is obsessed with duct tape crafts. I found a tutorial on Etsy that I really want to try (but haven't yet) for a lovely rosette ring. Does anybody have other good ideas for duct tape crafts? I've downloaded the free Instructables Kindle books on duct tape crafts, but was wanting some other ideas too...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

That looks so cute.  Thanks for the book link I downloaded it

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I finally bought a can of chalk board paint! Applied it to a Starbucks frap bottle









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Modpodge crafts in the next mid of the night.










Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I got bored at work. Made am envelope for my coworker who is now in basic










Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Decorated my keyboard with washi paper tape I ordered on Amazon










Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

brooksjones said:


> I'm so glad somebody bumped this thread--was afraid to go digging into the 'Not Quite Kindle' netherworld!
> 
> I'm a craft nut--always happy to try a new one. Lately I've been looking for duct tape ideas because my 7-year-old daughter is obsessed with duct tape crafts. I found a tutorial on Etsy that I really want to try (but haven't yet) for a lovely rosette ring. Does anybody have other good ideas for duct tape crafts? I've downloaded the free Instructables Kindle books on duct tape crafts, but was wanting some other ideas too...


Go to www.duckbrand.com. At the bottom of that page there will be 3 pictures. One says something about making a duck tape wallet. Click on that and it will take you to a whole lot of things you can make with duck tape and the instructions! It's pretty awesome. My 15 year old son used this site and youtube videos to make wallets that he sold to kids at school. He had so much fun picking out colors and combinations. There are so many duck tape designs out there now you can go nuts!


----------



## brooksjones (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey, thanks for posting the duct tape link--I will definitely be checking that out.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OK.. The whole tile thing took off in my brain. Like WAAAAAAAAAAAY Took off. spread it's wings and we're flyin baby.. at like 6am last week sometime.. I woke up and realized it would not be hard to turn those tiles into wall art.
I've been using scrapbooking papers, but I just spent about fifty bucks on a bunch of Japanese papers at a local store. Pics of the scrap book paper ones:
 

And a couple scrapbook vellum pages:
 

And one, where I tore the first page out of an old (1976) sci fi magazine I found in grandma's basement


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh, On those music ones made from Vellum paper.. CAREFUL with Vellum, it is psychotic to work with, and not in a good way, it wants to buckle and shift and bubble.. Use the thinnest layer of Modgepodge you can, lay the Vellum down, then , I put 2 tiles on top as weight to keep it flat while drying.

New ones:






































The butterflies are actually like rub on decals/tatoos. I have not podged over the top yet, not sealed them with the waterproof sealer yet.































I don't want to mess up the handmade paper and since these are to be part of wall art, I am leaving these the way they are.


----------

